# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Rus Zulmü ve Kuzey Turan >  Ayvasıl Katliamı

## ceydaaa

035.jpgGibbons'un Ayvasıl (Ayios Vasilios) köyü katliamı hakkındaki gözlemleri şöyledir:

"Silah sesleri duyuldu; tüfek dipçikleri ile kilitli kapıları kırdılar; insanlar sokaklara sürüklendi. 70 yaşında bir Türk, kırılan ön kapısının sesiyle uyandı. Sendeleyerek yatak odasından çıktığında, bir sürü silahlı gençle karşılaştı. "Çocuğun var mı?" diye sordular. Şaşkın bir biçimde "Evet" dedi. "Dışarı gönder" diye emrettiler. 19 ve 17 yaşlarındaki iki oğlu ve 10 yaşındaki kız torunu aceleyle giyinip, silahlı adamların peşinden dışarı çıktılar.

Çiftlik duvarının dibine dizildikten sonra, silahlı adamlar tarafından makineli tüfek ateşiyle öldürüldüler. Başka bir evde, 13 yaşında bir erkek çocuk elleri dizlerinin arkasına bağlanıp yere yıkıldı. Ev talan edildi ve talancılar çocuğu tekmeleyip ırzına geçip, sonra da bir tabancayla başının arkasından vurdular.

O gece Ayios Vasilios'ta toplam olarak 12 Türk katledildi. Diğerleri toplandı, itilip kakılarak oradaki Türklerin yanına sığınmak üzere Skylloura yoluna çıkarıldı. Gecelikleri, pijamaları ve çıplak ayaklarıyla soğukta sendeleyerek ilerlemeye başladılar. Rumlar karanlıkta arkalarından ateş ediyorlardı.

Silahlı adamların dikkati Türk evlerine çevrildi. Evleri yağmalayıp tahrip ettiler, yorulduklarında da ateşe verdiler. Aynı yörede, tek kalmış çiftlik evlerinde dokuz Türk daha öldürüldü." (H. Scott Gibbons, Peace Without Honour, s. 73)

----------

